# GST calculation confuse



## Praz

Hi all

I am due for my first BAS return. I am confuse about for what should I pay for GST for my earning

When I look at Weekly Earnings there is Trip Earnings and Fair? So what I get for my bank account is what show up in Weekly Earnings . So is this the amount i should calculate GST?

Also uber commission is 20% or 25%?

I found following

*How Is My GST Calculated?*

If you'd like to work out more accurately how much you need to put aside, you'll need to actively keep track of your Uber income and expenses each week with a spreadsheet. You'll need to set up formulas to calculate your GST as follows:


Gross Income (Fares before Uber's commission is deducted)
divided by 11
= GST on Income
less: GST on Vehicle Expenses X percentage of business use (more detail on this in a moment)
less: GST on Other Expenses (bottles of water, mints, stationery, etc)
= Net GST Payable

I find this is confusing . I am going to see Tax Accountant anyway .But I like put my numbers to to excel and sheet to show the Accountant

Appreciate some clarification

Thanks


----------



## Grand

Check this excel(lent)  post which included a spreadsheet.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/australian-ride-sharing-wiki-and-info-page.54860/page-3#post-1679028

If you joined after 24th April 2016 it is 25%.

Also suggest you check the pinned thread as it covers these and many other topics.


----------



## Praz

Grand said:


> Check this excel(lent)  post which included a spreadsheet.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/australian-ride-sharing-wiki-and-info-page.54860/page-3#post-1679028
> 
> If you joined after 24th April 2016 it is 25%.
> 
> Also suggest you check the pinned thread as it covers these and many other topics.


Thanks mate. I am filling the income excel sheet for my first quarter and let's see how is the numbers coming up

Cheers for help. Big thanks for person who created the excel sheet and hope it is accurate


----------



## Waingro

Stick to this worksheet ... it really is amazing and also put in perspective all the [email protected]%t on the forums. 
Watch how little the net result changes with a slow week or 2 ...


----------

